# Clinton Outing Dates...Must read if going.



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey everyone. Here are the date's that we could decide on. Either April 8th around 2:00. Could do it earliar but some people have church like me. 2nd, we could do it on april 9th. Around 4:00 but I ill have to leave around 5:30 to 6:30, or april 13th. I have the day off then so we could go any time then. Let's take a vote. Who can make it on these certain dates. If you have any idea's then let's here them. I think we should also meet under the bridge at dequinder and avon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2001)

Kingsalmon32 and myself would like to go on the 8th! This is at 2:00 right! This would be great! Is there going to be a barbecue at the park, b/c we could if you wanted as there are many cahrcoal cooking pits! This is sure to be fun, and count myself and my cousin to show up! Screamin reels!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I wasn't planning on any food being ate, but if someone wanted to do something then we maybe could do something like that


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Stelmon, 

I don't have any thing planned on April 8th at this time. I will try to make it unless something comes up.
Keep us posted.

John


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

If there are any guess that read this and would like to come. I'm sure everyone would not mind. Cast your vote and we'll see you there. It looks like the 7th will be best.


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2000)

did you mean to put 8th? or 7th?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

ya, I meant 8th. Sorry about that.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hello, my name is Don and I just found this site yesterday. I live near the clinton and would like to be included on this outing if you don't mind. I got into steelhead fishing 3 years ago and I don't know anyone who fishes for them. I am 28 and live in washington, mi. I will be going to the clinton on wed of this week so I'll let ya know how I do. Good luck everyone!...Don Mcc


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Don, ya come to the outting. your invited. I might be out at yates wensday depending on the weather. Lemme know and maybe we could fish it. I've been fishing them for 3 or 4 yrs so I am a begginer just like you and young. Lemme know, and welcome to the site.


----------



## fishnhunt (Jan 16, 2001)

Sounds good, let me know what date you all agree on. The best for me is the 8th. This is my first year for steel. Hopefully I will catch my first one. 


"FISH ON"


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I guess everyone can make it to the 8th. Let's all meet at 2:00 under the bridge...I'll try and get there early...If anyone else has any idea's let us no.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hello everyone! I won't be going to the outing, I got the weekend off work and I'm heading up to Oscoda by the Foot Dam for some steelies! I'll be at the next one though. Also, I have discovered a new place not too far for Steelies and they are supposed to be in there like crazey! Going there Thursday and I'll let ya know how I do. Not sure if I want to reveal the secret spot....we'll see! Good Luck at the outing!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Stelmon:

How long do you think you will hang out under the bridge? Will you guys mostly be fishing near the dam or spread out downstream? Only reason I ask is we are having birthday cake for my father-in-law at 1pm in Romeo and I will try to get there as soon as I can but may be a few minutes late. Wondering where to look for everybody. Maybe we need to come up with a secret sign 

Later,

John


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Well, it depend's what everyone want's to do. I was planning on going to my honey hole if anyone else wanted to go but what ever everyone else want's to do...Anyone have any suggestion's. Does anyone wanna maybe fish that hole at the dam...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I have fished the Clinton only a couple times and was looking forward to this outing to learn alittle more about the river. So whatever anyone else wants to do is cool with me.


----------

